# My New Bulking Diet..



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

What do we think?

6.15 AM - 1 scoop whey

6.20 AM - 30mins cardio

7.00 AM - 2 slice brown toast, 1 tin beans, 5 slice bacon, handful cheese, 3 vitC, 1vitB, 1 multi vit

10.00 AM - 100g rice, 250g lean steak mince, onion, gravy

12.30 PM - 100g rice, 250g shredded chicken, broccoli, chilli evoo

4.00 PM - 100g pasta, 1 tin tuna, sweetcorn, spring onion, mayonnaise

7.00 PM - 100g rice/2 sweet potato, 250g lean steak mince, onion gravy

7.50 PM - pre workout drink

8.00-9.00 PM - training

9.00 PM - 3 scoops whey, 2 scoops wms

10.00 PM - 250g cottage cheese

Red - Only on training days.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Any thoughts?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

looks spot on to me mate, you could swap the bacon for an omlette other than that I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

1010AD said:


> looks spot on to me mate, you could swap the bacon for an omlette other than that I wouldn't change a thing


I can't eat eggs mate, otherwise I would. Plus bacon tastes good lol


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Mate if thats a bulking diet are your carbs high enough? Cause I worked out your none training day your only having around 128g carbs a day. Thats a cutting amount of carbs


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Personally I would swap rice for more pasta and potatoe as they're higher in calories but thats up to you.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Rottee said:


> Mate if thats a bulking diet are your carbs high enough? Cause I worked out your none training day your only having around 128g carbs a day. Thats a cutting amount of carbs


Did you work that out on the rice being cooked weight? Because there is 78g of carbs in 100g rice, so there is 234g carbs just from the rice..


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a bag of brown rice infront of my face mate 100g =21g carbs

I have bag of pasta infront of me 100g=31g carbs


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mines white basmatti rice.

Can't stand brown rice


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Just looked white basmati rice is 26g carbs 118cals 3g protein per 100g


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Mines white basmatti rice.
> 
> Can't stand brown rice


26g per 100g basmati rice mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mine says 78g, would take a picture but havent got my phone cable


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Where you buy it from if it was that high would make my life easier all the ones Ive seen are low 20s.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rottee said:


> Just looked white basmati rice is 26g carbs 118cals 3g protein per 100g


Not sure what rice your looking at but my basmati says 76g carbs/100g 345kcals/100g

Morrisons own


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

this is the one I'v got http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=266918849


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Well surely rice is rice is rice is rice how can one have carbs of 26 and another 75g carbs? Can you give me the name and where you buy it from need some of that rice


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=266918849

Trophy rice, I get it from Lydl or tesco


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Am shopping at tesco from now on. Yeah So that makes your none training days carb intake around 300g a day. If thats enough for your body to bulk then yeah looks good but myself have major fast met rate and that would prob be maintance intake.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Im really confused though how one rice can be loads high in carbs than another. Ive just check on myfitnesspal and that said that its 100g=23g carbs trophy rice. Very confusing


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Rottee said:


> Im really confused though how one rice can be loads high in carbs than another. Ive just check on myfitnesspal and that said that its 100g=23g carbs trophy rice. Very confusing


Only thing I can think is that, that works it out on cooked weight.


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

Are one set of values you're quoting dry weight and the other cooked weight? Obviously the numbers will be different. Different companies do it differently, which is helpful!


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Only thing I can think is that, that works it out on cooked weight.


My uncle bens express rice is 30g carbs per 100g yours must be the uncooked weight


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah I weigh mine out 100g before cooking so it is 78g carbs per meal.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Rottee said:


> Sun is your the uncooked weight then?


Unlce bens is already cooked (I guess he means the microwave stuff)


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL Im going to tesco buying that rice weighing 200g before cooking and shoveling it down LOL. So solid you know yourself how you react to carbs if thats enough for you looks good mate.

Im bit of a hyper person so seem to burn it as fast as it goes in which I hate LOL


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

The rice I have is from asda 26g carbs per 100g. Might go elsewhere. I always thought rice was low in calorie. On the plus side I just bought some vanilla rice milk


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Could always swap bacon for ham? thatle save you on some fat


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ditch the Pre cardio when and add 2 scoops in with breaky after cardio.

Add whey in Pre bed with cottage cheese.

How come u can't eat eggs.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sharp161 said:


> Could always swap bacon for ham? thatle save you on some fat


 Could do but iv now got 7kg of bacon sat in my freezer lol



hilly said:


> Ditch the Pre cardio when and add 2 scoops in with breaky after cardio.
> 
> Why you say ditch the cardio? I'm trying to keep from putting on too much fat, plus it increases my appitie for the rest of the day
> 
> ...


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

Could you not whisk some eggs and add them to your rice and stir fry it in a little oil? Egg fried rice, you don't really taste the egg or feel the eggy consistency in an egg fried rice.


----------

